# If you didn't meet your partner , who would have been your back up option?



## leec (Oct 16, 2016)

Just for fun(not serious)

Anyone in the world 

Probably the woman my mum wanted me to get with


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

leec said:


> Just for fun(not serious)
> 
> Anyone in the world
> 
> Probably the woman my mum wanted me to get with


 @MrsHolland


----------



## JayDee7 (Sep 12, 2017)

We met when we were very young, 20 years old, but even then I was not liking the choices I had. Most of the girls I had dated were easy, no challenge, uninteresting, too eager, and held little value in my view. I never like girls who had zero personality and just liked whatever I liked or who would offer themselves physically very easily. I dated them until someone better came along and when she did I knew she was different. She challenged me, she had her own interests and could hold a conversation. She was smart and pretty and funny and sweet. I seriously thought hard about going to Italy for a year after college if I did not meet anyone worthy so I could bring a good Italian women back home to marry. One who would be virtuous and who would understand her role and my role like I had been brought up, luckily I found that here.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

I was extraordinarily fortunate to be dating several amazing women at the time, so I'm sure I would have chosen one of them if I hadn't met my current partner. She was just so clearly a better match, but if hadn't met her, there was another who would have been really good.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

Why, you Leec.

So how YOU doin'?


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

A man placed an ad in the “classifieds”, wife wanted.
Next day he received hundreds of letters.
They all said the same thing “You can have mine”.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

JayDee7 said:


> We met when we were very young, 20 years old, but even then I was not liking the choices I had. Most of the girls I had dated were easy, no challenge, uninteresting, too eager, and held little value in my view. I never like girls who had zero personality and just liked whatever I liked or who would offer themselves physically very easily. I dated them until someone better came along and when she did I knew she was different. She challenged me, she had her own interests and could hold a conversation. She was smart and pretty and funny and sweet. I seriously thought hard about going to Italy for a year after college if I did not meet anyone worthy so I could bring a good Italian women back home to marry. One who would be virtuous and who would understand her role and my role like I had been brought up, luckily I found that here.


So you valiantly forfeited your chance to land Sophia Loren or Gina Lollobrigida?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*The gal that I was engaged to back in college as an undergrad!

But she was so damned driven into trying to convert me over to Roman Catholicism!

Nothing doing for this staunch United Methodist! Besides, it let me go on to pursue both grad and law school!*


----------



## toblerone (Oct 18, 2016)

Salma Hayek


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

I SOOOOOO had no interest in marriage when I met my husband. It was not until I was him that that changed.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

samyeagar said:


> @MrsHolland


Bold


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Hmmmm. Anyone???

Taraji P. Henson.


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

I don't go back to exes, so I really have no idea who would have been next. I suspect I would have met someone new.

I once had a crush on Gillian Anderson and Helen Hunt. So maybe one of them would have swept me off my feet!  

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Not the one mom picked, ever. I suppose if everything had fallen apart, and I quite nearly tossed it. Life time celibacy would have been the best option. There was this one Australian . . . Fortunately I didn't have time to pursue it. I mean, I love Australia, but I don't think I could stand to see what they've done to it.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Cheryl Ladd.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

June Lockhart


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Sophia Loren and a time machine. (Maybe even without one)


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

40 cats.


----------



## Windwalker (Mar 19, 2014)

No one.
I was happy being single. I didn't need anyone to complete me.


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

In the multiverse,in a life where this might ever occur to me as an option,then maybe Jessica Jones. First she would have to give up the booze and seek anger management though. Too far fetched?


----------



## Bonkers (Nov 26, 2017)

My backup option is the same as it's always been.


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

samyeagar said:


> @MrsHolland


Are you saying lee has a crush on me? Man I hope so, would make my day and really boost my confidence >


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

In fantasyland? Brenden Urie. 


In real life...whichever one i wanted would be mine.


----------



## leon2100 (May 13, 2015)

a very very very wealthy sex addict!


----------



## Handy (Jul 23, 2017)

Maybe one girl I had dated. We were too shy to be very involved with each other. I think her and I needed more time but that didn't happen.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh, leec, it would have to be YOU. YOU, YOU, YOU. 

It had to be you,
It had to be you.
I wandered around and finally found
That somebody who ...

Would make me feel mad,
Would make me feel sad,
Would make me feel bad,
Just thinking of YOU ...

Yes, leec, you are my fantasy. Really. Seriously. Forever.


----------



## jlcrome (Nov 5, 2017)

I was dating my wife at the time probably 3 weeks in and a ex or fwb called we meet for lunch and she wanted to go back to my place for some business I kinda turned her down told her I started dating this girl. Geez now we headed for divorce now I wished I done it the other way. She was a fwb but we got along great also a bbw big time bbw and she rocked in the bed damn I feel like kicking myself.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

*



If you didn't meet your partner , who would have been your back up option?

Click to expand...

*Jon Hamm (Don Draper from Mad Men) but the bastard wouldn't return my calls.


----------

